# How do you carry your compact?



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lemme clarify that title; I mean compact as smaller than full-size, like a Glock 19, but not sub-compact (G26) or ultra-compact (Bersa Thunder). If I got my CHL tomorrow and started carrying, I'd need to conceal a pistol in that class. The choices of location are:

Shoulder - inside shirt or inside jacket
Waist - inside shirt or inside jacket; cross (9-11:00), normal (12-4:00) or "gansta" (5-6:00) draws
Hip - IWB or OWB, cross, normal or gangsta draws

And of course there's "other" such as pocket (specify pants or jacket), ankle (those would be some bell bottoms), etc etc.

I didn't make it a poll because any choice requires elaboration. So please elaborate; where would you carry, how would you specifically conceal it, how would you get to it and how quickly could you do so, any modifications to off-the-rack clothing required, limitations on dress styles (requires winter wear/suits/sport coat etc.). You can give suggestions for holsters, but that's of less importance than figuring out where the gun can go, and once I'vce decided that i just pick the holster that prints least. And I know I would probably be better off investing in a subcompact, but I haven't found one that speaks to me yet.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry various Glocks back home: a 26, a 17, and recently bought a 23 from a forum member here. My normal carry mode is IWB at about 4:00, behind the strong side hip.

When using an IWB, maximize comfort by adjusting your wardrobe. Buy your pants and belt 2" larger than you normally would. Elastic-waist pants are an option if you can stomach the "5.11 tactical" look, or cargo pants. I just wear casual slack or jeans. I generally wear shirts that are a bit loose, and cut square at the bottom. The shirt is worn untucked, obviously.

If I can do it at 5'8" in uber-hot Arizona summers, just about any motivated person can do it anywhere.


----------

